# SSBB Mafia Day 4



## Ether's Bane (Mar 26, 2010)

_At the headcount, moon-panther was missing. Then, they saw her dead body. However, the autopsy showed that this wasn't the Mafia - they had failed again! Instead, it showed that she died via a chemical reaction in her intestines caused by ingesting a combination of peaches from the Mushroom Kingdom and some strange fruit from Green Greens in Dreamland. Yet, despite their failure, the Mafia seemed strangely pleased..._

*moon-panther is dead. She was not Mafia.*

You have two days.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to give out details of death in the flavor text. By the looks of it, Moony died from healer clash, but...

Well, not sure what to do now.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, really, why has the mafia failed 4 times in a row???
At least we voted for the right person last time (no help from me).
We know that we have both healers left, that's a good thing.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 26, 2010)

Huh. I'm assuming the mafia targeted Moony out of revenge for lynching Zora.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm just gogin to take a *random stab-in-the-dark*, considering its getting close to the end of our time.

*I nominate Sage Noctowl*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a shame these games end as a result of inactivity.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 28, 2010)

_Sage Noctowl was led to the scaffold. However, after he died, the townspeople realized that they had gotten it wrong..._

*Sage Noctowl is dead. He was not Mafia*

List of people still alive:

Blastoise
L'il Dwagie
Full Metal Cookies
Flora and Ashes
Grass King
Psymon
Kammington
Blazie
Mariodjw

As usual, send in those night actions.


----------

